# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  شروط فتح حساب بنك دبي الاسلامي

## nooran

هلا خواتي حبيت اسألكم هل اقدر افتح حساب في بنك دبي الاسلامي وهل هناك 
شروط وانا من خارج الامارات....فديتكم خواتي بانتظاركم

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## reEemay

تقدرين تتصلين على الرقم المجاني وتتخبرين

8004008

----------


## سراااا

انا فاتحه فيه 

مافي شروط غير تحضري الجواز الاصلي

ومبلغ 500درهم 

وبس

----------


## sho

*مثل ماقالت ختيه سرااا ..

الجواز الاصلي & 500 درهم ,,

وتقدرين تسحبين الفلوس بعدين .,

*

----------


## nooran

هلا خواتي ...الله يبارك فيكم مشكورات وما قصرتوا بس حبيت افهم انا عايشه بره الامارات من السعوديه اقدر افتح حسلب ببنك دبي ...فديتكم خواتي سامحوني ....

----------


## جويرية

اللي اعرفه لازم يشيكون على الجواز الاصلي لفتح الحساب ما يصير صورة من الفاكس.. ...

----------

